# Arctic snowplows



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

I am installing two new plows on some trucks.
I am installing an Arctic 9 foot HD ploy blade on a 2008 Ford F-550 and an 8 foot HD ploly on a 2010 Ford F-250.
These are very nice plows.
I will post pictures and reports of the installs.
All the metal on the plow and mounting kits are galvanized.
Double lift chains with a 2" lift cylinder.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of the assembly of the mull board and power angle.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

looks good so far! can't wait to see finished/installed pics


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Some pictures of the assembly of the frame mount and hydraulic power unit.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Some shots of the mounting kit for the F-550.
Man , these things are heavy duty.
Made with lots of 3/8" plate and designs that wrap around and sandwich the trucks frame.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Some more pictures of the mount kit.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

looks like some serious heavy duty stuff. I have never worked with Arctic... how do you like them?


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

KMBertog;1182526 said:


> looks like some serious heavy duty stuff. I have never worked with Arctic... how do you like them?


Heavy duty they are.
They are no joke.
Even the ribs on the back side of the mull board, the two outers are 3/8", followed by 1/4", then two 1/2" ribs that attach to the power angle.
They are the only plow I will use.
No break downs.
They use simple lighting that you can get bulbs and parts for at any auto supply.
Not like those stupid Meyers modules packs on their lights.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

On to some pictures of the complete plow unit.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Some more pics of the plow unit.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, so onto the mounting kit.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Some more mounting pictures.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I love how it mounts over the top of the frame! What a stress relief it must be on the bolts and the frame itself. I'm really interested in these plows now.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

i dont like how you have to take the jackstand off the plow, too bad these plows dont have a jackstand like a MM2. other than that i really like these. never seen one around here though.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Banksy;1182564 said:


> I love how it mounts over the top of the frame! What a stress relief it must be on the bolts and the frame itself. I'm really interested in these plows now.


Yes, designed very very well and super strong.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

DrakeSa*****;1182570 said:


> i dont like how you have to take the jackstand off the plow, too bad these plows dont have a jackstand like a MM2. other than that i really like these. never seen one around here though.


Agreed.....


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Now onto some wiring.
Not much he to show.
I run my stuff neat and clean.
I also try to centralize everything to one area, so if looking for any problems you are not jumping all over the truck.
Arctic uses a relay kit on the newer Ford for the turn signals.
I also pull the controller power right from the hot side of the solenoid to keep it all close and tight.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, onto the final hook up.
Plug in the controller and time to roll.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is a video of the plow after the install.

*http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm158/2robinhood/?action=view&current=Arcticvideo.mp4*


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Now onto the next.
2010 Ford F-250
If you guys want, I can through this install also.
*Do you want to see it ?*


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

DrakeSa*****;1182570 said:


> i dont like how you have to take the jackstand off the plow, too bad these plows dont have a jackstand like a MM2. other than that i really like these. never seen one around here though.


The worst is when they are left in and get driven down the road.
But it is simple, less hydraulics ( valve, coil, cylinder, control switch ) to have an issue with and which that all add up to a higher cost and more complex.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

2robinhood;1182632 said:


> Now onto the next.
> 2010 Ford F-250
> If you guys want, I can through this install also.
> *Do you want to see it ?*


 Ummm....yeah


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

plow looks great robinhood! like i said, i have never used arctic before... where are they out of?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats one strong looking plow and truck side mount. Good luck this winter


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

KMBertog;1182680 said:


> like i said, i have never used arctic before... where are they out of?


Ontario

*http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/index.php*

Their V plow is awesome.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

that plow moves pretty fast. looks like they make a great plow. i bet they stand behind there product alot better than the more common brands.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

KMBertog;1182680 said:


> plow looks great robinhood!


Thanks, here are a few pictures of my personal truck.
98 Ram 1500, 6" lift and 35" tires with an 8 foot HD poly.
This plow is 5 years old.
Now, there is no more powder coating, everything they do is galvanized.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

sno commander;1182708 said:


> that plow moves pretty fast. looks like they make a great plow. i bet they stand behind there product alot better than the more common brands.


They are powerful and have plenty of speed.
Yes they do and they are being very aggressive in the U.S. market place.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Banksy;1182676 said:


> Ummm....yeah


OK, here is a start.
Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Boy, OH, boy.
Look at that front end.


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

This may be a stupid question but how do you roll the window down in your F550 where you mounted the controller? Plow looks good can't wait to see the 2010 setup.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

ajordan193;1182750 said:


> This may be a stupid question but how do you roll the window down in your F550 where you mounted the controller?


The controller is actually back a little bit, so it doesn't get closed into the dash when the door gets closed.
When in and ready to operate it slides forward some and you can get your fingers under it enough to open and close the windows.
Some guys make a mount and put it in the center console, I don't care for that much since I use my left hand to shift and steer, the right to control the plow.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

ajordan193;1182750 said:


> Plow looks good can't wait to see the 2010 setup.


I will be on it tomorrow morning and will post when I get home.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

As you guys can see, my personal truck with the five year old plow compared to the new plow, there is no more chrome rod.
They use nitro bar now instead of chrome for better corrosion resistants.
Plus the old 1 1/2" lift cylinder compared to the new 2" style.
They even took corrosion resistants down to the motor on the power unit.
The old was black painted and the new has an anti- corrosion coating.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

The 2010 is gonna be a long wide turner.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

I forgot to mention that in the wiring, there is a dual light harness.
One leg runs to each truck headlight and goes to a 12 pole toggle switch for switching.
Light adapters to convert trucks headlight system to the Arctics harness.
Wire length isn't an issue, they give you plenty to reach what and how ever you want.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

How much are they?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just found it on google nice deral


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just found it on google nice deral


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I feel like i'm going to get beat up by lots of people on here ( i swear i haven't decided anything yet!!!!) but i think i'm going to take a ride and check these out when i can!


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

mcwlandscaping;1182964 said:


> I feel like i'm going to get beat up by lots of people on here ( i swear i haven't decided anything yet!!!!) but i think i'm going to take a ride and check these out when i can!


Cool, do a dealer search for your area.
Any questions just PM me.
Did you happen to catch the short video?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

2robinhood;1182980 said:


> Cool, do a dealer search for your area.
> Any questions just PM me.
> Did you happen to catch the short video?


Yes i did! Yours moved faster, i think, than the one in their video's....especially faster than the V blade. It stinks that the closest dealer is an hour away but it really doesn't seem like their is anything super special to fix and figure out if something was to go wrong. Working with galvanized kinda sucks as far as metal work but it can be done in a pinch and it looks like their wiring would be pretty easy to figure out. I like it!


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeh, I really really like the galvanized, but It will suck when I need to weld or torch on it.
If I do do repairs I am planning on useing cold galvanized spray to re coat the area.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

2robinhood;1182995 said:


> Yeh, I really really like the galvanized, but It will suck when I need to weld or torch on it.
> If I do do repairs I am planning on useing cold galvanized spray to re coat the area.


Have you ever seen any structural damage to these? Whether or not it was the operators fault


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

looks like a really well over built plow, almost looks like it is built like a municapl plow


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

mcwlandscaping;1183010 said:


> Have you ever seen any structural damage to these? Whether or not it was the operators fault


In the 20+ units, one guy every year ( an animal ) is the only one we have problems with.
He broke the rotator on the power angle assembly and he has split a few ( about five ) swing cylinders on curbs, taking shots right on the end of the plow.
He splits them open like squeezing a grape.
Un-maintained units go about 6 - 8 years before small minor issues.
The maintained units, some that are 12 - 15 years old operate with even a hiccup.
These are without a doubt the best and strongest plows of this size I have ever seen.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

2010 F-250 up-date.
Installed mounting kit.
Not much to say or show, bolted straight up without any issues.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Onto the wiring.
Used the same blinker relays as in the 2008 F-550.
Mounted everything in a central location for maintenance.
After all wiring was complete, I painted the wiring with black spray paint so it is not seen through the grill of the truck and maintains the clean appearance.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Final hook up and run.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

A video of the running.

*http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm158/2robinhood/?action=view&current=Arcticvideo2.mp4*


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

I cut the plastic valence on the bottom of the bumper to allow the plow access to the mount.
The truck looked so much better with the valence on, so cutting it was the way to go.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

those are some nice units. i wish my plow would lift as high as the one you installed on the 250


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I may go back to Arctic on my next plow set up c/w wings. I like the galvanized frame. My 15 year old Arctic is still a strong performer and cheapest to run. I really like how my blizzard plows but these pics have got my wheels turning again. They haven't changed much as far as I can see. Needs a better light system still.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Mr.Markus;1184225 said:


> Needs a better light system still.


They have them in their accessories.

*http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/accessories.php*


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1184225 said:


> Needs a better light system still.


just order without lights, and fab up some instinsefires on it


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I like the double chain for the lift.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Banksy;1184394 said:


> I like the double chain for the lift.


And with the double lift chain you also get a 2" cylinder.
Not like the Meyer E-47/E-58/E-60's that have ( I believe ) a 1 1/8" lift rod.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

They look like some serious plows... caught my eye for sure...

How much are they? I looked online and couldnt find any prices


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

These plows don't disappoint. They are a very simple heavy duty design...nothing flashy or special, just an old school chain lift plow. I have 2 of them plus a pull plow and they have all been great. I have the largest arctic dealer in michigan close by so it was really a no brainer to give them a shot. They deal primarily with fisher now, but at the time they were heavy into arctic...and the canadian to US exchange rate made these plows relatively cheap. I paid in the neighborhood of 2700 installed...granted this was 10 years ago, but it was still almost a thousand cheaper than a comparable western or boss. The galvanized frames look pretty cool. I've never seen one in person and I wonder how they'll do in the long term, but they look good at first glance. Their v-plow is a tank too.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

here is the V
I tried to get one in January 2 years ago and been told they are usually sold out by October


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like a bastardization of Boss and Western. Not too shabby though.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1184639 said:


> Looks like a bastardization of Boss and Western. Not too shabby though.


Plows are like trucks......how many different ways can you go to put 4 wheels on a truck.
Left, right, up and down and some gadgets on top of it.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

have you sold any trip edge plows, they look pretty nice and rugged, what are the prices on these things?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

2robinhood;1183068 said:


> In the 20+ units, one guy every year ( an animal ) is the only one we have problems with.
> He broke the rotator on the power angle assembly and he has split a few ( about five ) swing cylinders on curbs, taking shots right on the end of the plow.
> He splits them open like squeezing a grape.


Olddog? 

So when is Arctic going to come out with a plow to compete with the Wideout/810/XLS? I'll be more then willing to test one. For free of course. Thumbs Up


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

Probably never. I think they finally introduced their v-plow around 2005. They sell box ends for their trip edge plow that makes the plow a pusher. Pretty sweet for certain sites...and they can be removed quickly.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

the handheld is a upc if I ever saw one.....


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I've had 2 arctic plows..good plows.

I only went with a western because I didn't know they had a v back in late 06 when I ordered my western.


----------



## completelandsca (Jan 28, 2008)

*Arctic*

The mount on the 550 looks identical to the boss mount. Nice plows


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

We've had over 25 of them starting back in the 80's (before me even) and we still continue to use them, they truly are a great plow and we have never had any issue's with any of them.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

looks really well built, I wonder why there arent more mfg's using TiN coated cylinders? so far Boss and Arctic are all ive seen, and ASV uses them for their cylinders.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

All right guys, some new plows coming in.
They should be in my hands 1/17/11.
Six units due in, three to install.
One eight footer on a 95 Chevy 1500.
One ten footer on a 2005 International 4200.
One nine foot V-plow on a 2010 Ford F-550.
Want to see them ?


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

2robinhood;1194164 said:


> One nine foot V-plow on a 2010 Ford F-550.
> Want to see them ?


I'd like to see that V plow.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

i'd like to see that international plow


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

these plows are built strong made for canadian winters eh!


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

All right, time to get started.
Unloaded today @11:30am.
The trucks are lining up.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

A quick in and out was an 8 footer on a 1995 GMC 1500.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, on to something more serious.
2005 International 4200 with 10 foot poly.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

The 10 foot Extra hd ploy plow is massive.
Eight verticle ribs that are 1/2" think and 3/8" thick.
33" tall and about 1250lbs with mount.
The quadrant is so heavy and strong it took three guys to mount onto the mull board.
Swing cylinders have 2 inch rods.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Six trip springs.
Double lift chains and 2 inch lift cylinder.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Started the fabrication of the truck mounting kit.
Measuring and clamping.
Let the welding begin.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is a hint for what will be happening *tomorrow*.
2010 F-550


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Started new threads for each truck.

*9 foot V-plow on 2010 F-550:*
*http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116890*

*10 foot extra HD plow on a International 4200:*
*http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116903*


----------

